# New Acreage Owner Needs Help!!



## renegade13 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello,

I’m hoping the experienced users of this forum can help me out. I’m trying to decide between a 34HP compact tractor with front end loader/rear blade and a Finning 226B skid steer for my acreage. Far and away, the primary purpose of the machine will be for snow removal. I live on 5 acres and my driveway is about 450’ long. The tractor is attractive because I have about 1 acre of field that would need to be rough cut a couple times per year and some minor tilling once or twice per year. On the other hand, the skid steer is great for snow removal which will be the primary use for whatever I buy and I don’t want to compromise that with a tractor. Pricing is about $20,000 for a new tractor vs $22,000 for a used skid steer with less than 1,000 hours. An even pricier option is a new tractor with front snow blower for $25,000.

Any advice on what others would do in my situation would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

I would go with the tractor and a rear blower driven by the PTO. Greater flexibilty of use. Easier & less expensive maintenance (as long as it is a reputable manufacturer). You could remove the bucket and install a plow blade for those times when there isn't too much snow. 3 point hitch attachements readily available & affordable. Using the snowblower backwards can be a PITA if you're doing it all day long, but not for 1 driveway.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What he said


I do love my Z just not now


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

If you are open to some local options, please call me at 403-312-7926 and I would be glad to help you out with a quote. We are an established Alberta Ltd. company that provides acreage maintenance. We are based in Dewinton and have work that covers from Airdrie to Okotoks. If this is an option for you, please call and ask for Rob at any time.


----------



## JimACM (Nov 14, 2011)

Simplicity legacy xl

You could do a lot of work with one of these
















27HP/952cc Briggs & Stratton Vanguard Diesel Engine
•Fuel injected for more power and higher torque
•Better fuel economy and extended maintenance intervals
•3 in-line cylinders, liquid cooled, cast iron block
•Pressure feed lubricating system with spin-on oil filter


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like the tractor will work better for you, blades for the front can be had relatively cheap and it will take care of your other needs as well. Never seen anyone maintain land with a skidsteer......but I have seen a lot of lawn and land ruined by driving it on them. Just the manner in which they work makes them pretty destructive to sod/grass.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure the compact has a cab with heat!!!


----------



## Pioneer277 (Dec 1, 2011)

Price aside, I would do what we have and have turned into a business. Compact tractor with heated cab, blower on front and blade on the back for scrapeing. Works very well.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Heated cabs are great! This should meet your needs!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

fyi pro-tech makers a push box for compact tractors


----------



## MosesR (Dec 29, 2010)

*Heck with that*

Find you a used pickup truck with a snow plow. the truck can be very usefull in the off season and it will be the best implement for snow removal. I found a 99 F250 SD 4X4gasser with an 8' meyer plow for $3200 last year. Sure it needed a little work but I'm in it for less than $5000 and it works great. BTW, I stay warm and dry cleaning off my 1/2 mile drive way. I did it with an ATV and a tractor with a FEL prior, I will never go back.


----------

